# Alisson Becker



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Alisson Ramsés Becker nasce a Novo Hamburgo il 2 Ottobre 1992. Nell'estate 2016 si trasferisce alla Roma dall'Internacional per circa 8 mln, dividendosi il primo anno la porta con Scezsny (il brasiliano avrebbe giocato le partite di coppa). Nella stagione 2017-2018, con l'addio del polacco, acquista i ranghi della titolarità.

E' il portiere della nazionale brasiliana, con 17 presenze e 10 gol subiti.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2018)

In questo momento forse è il miglior portiere in Europa.

Se fa un bel mondiale lo impacchettano per 3 cifre.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2018)

Bel portiere, davvero. Ovviamente ha già la data di scadenza, come quasi tutti i brasiliani


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2018)

Bravo bravo. Ma è alla prima stagione da titolare in A, in una squadra importante. Aspettiamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Sembra un cyborg di Dragon Ball. Non ha punti deboli.


----------



## Devil man (17 Febbraio 2018)

.


----------



## Devil man (17 Febbraio 2018)

l'ho visto dal vivo Milan Roma all'andata se è in giornata non passa nulla, ed è quasi sempre al 100%, poi ha una elasticità assurda sembra di gomma quando si lancia sulle palle sembra che tutto il suo corpo si allunga.... una cosa impressionante


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2018)

Fortissimo...certo deve confermarsi negli anni per esser ritenuto un top mondiale.


----------

